# Sump equipment/ media & a cycle Rant



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering if I could get some feedback/ thoughts on what I plan on putting in my sump. In addition to my skimmer I am thinking of adding:

a bag of purigen
a bag of chemi-pure elite
and a reactor (possibly this one Cad Lights Cone Reactor - Reef Supply Canada unless someone can suggest another option)

I have used the purigen and chemi-pure before and like results. The reactor is for extra protection against phosphates although truth be told i have no idea what it does.

thoughts?

**And for my rant..... Nitrate at 1 ppm & Amonia at 0.25ppm based on api test kit. WILL THIS CYCLE NEVER END??? ARGH~!!!!!!!! End Rant**

thanks for looking


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

anyone got suggestions?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

This is for a saltwater tank?


If you're running a reactor with phosphate remover you don't need chemi-pure elite. Just use the regular chemi pure as the elite just has added phosphate removers (not enough to really do anything IMO).

Purigen is good and I ran it in all my reef tanks. 

I've used the two little fishies reactors for years and they work fine. The cadlights one is good for tumbling bio-pellets, but for GFO or other phosphate media I'd go with the two little fishies one as you can just use a maxi-jet pump which is cheap to replace if it craps out.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

awesome thank you soo much for replying...


----------

